# Salt water??



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Going to the ocean. Cooper will want to play in the water, of course!
What, if any precautions should we take in regard to salt water and his skin/coat? I'm thinking a rinse off, would be enough??
Will the occasional drink (Coop will try it!) cause any problems?
We will have fresh water to drink at the beach, but no way to rinse off till we get back to camp.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

we have taken our pups to swim in the local (salt) waters of the 5 boros in New York City... and have just hosed them off afterwards with no issues. And they too take the occasional sip or gulps of the ocean waters while swimming and playing, but no problems or worries.

Enjoy!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it will be OK, but depending on the temperatures, I wouldn't wait forever to wash him off. Salt, like with humans, is very drying and can excellerate sunburn. Maybe you can just take a big water jug and get most of his body (especially face, and other areas exposed to sun). I am an official worry wart, but one of my dogs had some skin issues Have fun!!!


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

Well, being from Florida, and living 10 mintures from the beach, I do know about this! The salt water won't hurt them, it can dry out their skin if they're in it too long. I usually hose them off after and when I get home do a good bath (1 lather) and usually a leave in oatmeal skin conditioner. Don't let him drink too much water, it can cause diarrhea. But a lil is ok. Also, the salt water is the BEST for fleas. Even tho mine are on flea prevention you still get the occasional one, and it'll kill them!  Hope this helps, have fun, we LOVE the beach. I just hope ours isn't coated in oil soon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Salt water is fine, just use a conditioner with the rinse, BUT the sand is what I have issues with. If he gets to much he could become impacted. But my pup poops sand poops after we go to the beach. Fetching and frisbee he tends to swallow some and it comes out. If he doesnt poop after a day, you need to get him looked at to free up his bowels. I have not had this issue, but its good to look out for.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The ocean is great for skin & coats, as well as Hair & skin. The occasional drink won't hurt them but after the first sniff/taste I doubt he/she will continue. Our dog has never drank salt water & showed now interest other than playing in the waves, not much of a swimmer. Just make sure you have plenty of water with a bowl to keep them hydrated. 

We take Lex to the beach all the time, the main thing you need to remember is have fun! Oh and a pooper scooper  Just make sure it's a dog friendly beach & mind the rules - some people (as we as pitbull owners know) can be crabby if it's a crowded beach.

What beach area are you going to?


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> We take Lex to the beach all the time, the main thing you need to remember is have fun! Oh and a pooper scooper  Just make sure it's a dog friendly beach & mind the rules - some people (as we as pitbull owners know) can be crabby if it's a crowded beach.


We'll be taking him very early or later in the evening, when the beach is not busy and it's not too hot.



Lex's Guardian said:


> What beach area are you going to?


Sandwich, Cape Cod..A private, members only beach.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY I take him to the Cape beaches. Sagamore, Falmouth, Managasset. and more up north like Nantasket and Humarock in Scituate. Poeple are usually good, but a lot suck at leaving not leashing since they think its a dog beach, so just be prepared for other wonderers that come out of no where, lol.


----------

